# Sorry ass bitesuits!!



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

These new Demanet and ALM suits have an early expiration date. I've personally seen 4 suits expire within 6 months. Stitching in the inner arm inseem is the first thing to bust. Is there any other people having the same problem with these suits. Come out the bite suit closet and let us know. I have a 6 yo philippe benin suit that is still intact, after taking triple amount of punishment our demanet and alm have taken. BTW Demenat did send us a new jack (awesome warranty) however it expired within 6 weeks. *Either this suits are made in china or we have some bad ass hard biting dogs!!!!*


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Can't say I have had that issue because I don't wear either of those suits. However, I've heard some negative things about the Demanet, that's why I went with Seynaeve. No problems with it, just a long wait


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I have an ALM for over one year now and its lasted fine working dogs 1 to 3 times a week!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

dewon fields said:


> These new Demanet and ALM suits have an early expiration date. I've personally seen 4 suits expire within 6 months. Stitching in the inner arm inseem is the first thing to bust. Is there any other people having the same problem with these suits. Come out the bite suit closet and let us know. I have a 6 yo philippe benin suit that is still intact, after taking triple amount of punishment our demanet and alm have taken. BTW Demenat did send us a new jack (awesome warranty) however it expired within 6 weeks. *Either this suits are made in china or we have some bad ass hard biting dogs!!!!*


Dewon

Are you sure they are legitimate Demanet suits? There was talk a couple of years ago about Chinese knock offs?


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

ordered from here, its the real one hopefully. http://www.demanetonline.com


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

The suits are absolutely 100% real Demanet. If you guys are having any issues with the suits just contact Mic and he will take care of it.


----------



## Mic Foster (Sep 17, 2008)

I can be reached at 513-621-1300 or [email protected]

Thanks

Mic Foster


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> The suits are absolutely 100% real Demanet. If you guys are having any issues with the suits just contact Mic and he will take care of it.


If that's true then Demanet quality has sure gone downhill.
I bought a used Demanet suit 10+ years ago from a PPD trainer who got cancer. It's still being used by a local mondio ring trainer.
Our club decoy bought another older Demanet suit from another friend of mine. It's holding up pretty good after 18 months of 2x week or better use. Are you sure Demanet hasn't started subcontracting to a Chinese supplier? :-(


----------



## Mic Foster (Sep 17, 2008)

We have had issues with about 1/100 suits sold. Quality is still quite good...especially compared to every other suit out there.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

quality doesn't just depend on the country of origin, it primarily comes from the parent company's personal commitment to quality control over the labor that is producing the product.

any company wanting to turn a profit will of course look for low labor cost, but if it's outa sight and outa mind, it doesn't matter what country is making the product ...

and i doubt bite suits are sewn by the same people making space suits


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Phillipe Clement makes a fantastic suit that lasts a looooooooooooooong time. I hear they are very expensive, but that you absolutely get what you pay for. I own a Demenet semi-comp suit. It takes a licking and keeps ticking. I bought it used about 3 -4yrs ago. Mr. Seyneave's suits are in the same league as the former. Excellent suit maker and he observes and checks the quality of his products first hand. I'm sure they all have a bad day. My understanding is that Demenet is extremely good with their warranties and offers very good customer service, so take advantage of that. Good luck.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a Demanet that's over 10 years old, it's seen some very regular wear, and some time just hanging in the garage, but other than some sun fade from spending time in the back of my truck it's still in excellent condition. Our club decoy is waiting for his new Demanet to arrive, so I hope it's the same quality as the one I have. But it's good to hear they stand by their warranty just in case.


----------

